# استغاثة بالسيدة العذراء



## samer12 (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليك أيتها القديسة مريم والدة الاله السلام عليك يا هيكل الأسرار والإناء المختار السلام عليك أيتها الشمس المضيئة والبدر المنير عليك السلام يا من خصها الله بالسلام دون سائر الأنام السلام عليك يا من ظهر طيبك وفاح وأشرق كوكبك ولاح عليك السلام يا مصباح نور اللاهوت وكنز رب الصباؤوت السلام عليك يا من ظهر منك سر الكهنوت عليك السلام يا من فتحت لنا باب الفردوس والملكوت السلام عليك يا من أتت منها شمس الهدى للعالمين عليك السلام يا من ظهر منها قدوس القديسين السلام عليك يا فخر النصارة وتاج المؤمنين عليك السلام يا أيتها السفينة المقدسة وميناء الأمان السلام عليك يا من تجسد منها كلمة الله السلام عليك يا من رآك موسى في العليقة المتقدة غير المحترقة عليك السلام يا من شبهك الأنبياء بشريف الأمثال عليك السلام يا تابوت العهد وجرة المن والباب المغلوق وعصا هارون التي أورقت في قدس الأقداس السلام عليك يا مسكن اللاهوت والعرش السني السلام عليك يا تمثال العفاف وربة الكمال السلام عليك أيتها البتول التي لاعيب فيها عليك السلام ياممتلئة نعمة عليك السلام ياأيتها المركبة اللحمية والعرش البلوري البهي السلام عليك يا من حملت خالق العالم وأرضعت مُقيت المسكونة عليك السلام يا من أعجز وصفك ومديحك جهابدة الملافنة ملوك الكلام السلام عليك يا باب الخلاص وأم البركة عليك السلام يا من أنت أسمى من أن نضفر لك إكليل المدائح اللائقة يا خزانة الأقداس السلام عليك يا من تطوبك جميع القبائل بحسب نبوتك طوبى لك أيتها القبة النقية السماوية طوبى لك يا فردوس الفضائل الزاهر طوبى لك يا كرسي رب العالمين طوبى لك يا من قدسك وشرفك قدوس القديسين طوبى لك يا مقصورة الأسرار التي حل فيها ملك الملوك طوباك يا من عظم إبنك إسمك في أقطار المسكون طوبى لك يا أيتها السماء الثانية التي زيحت شمس البرارة أي لسان يستطيع أن يستوفي حق مديحك يا أم المحاسن وينبوع الأفراح نسألك أن تشفعي لنا إلى إبنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا ويقدسنا بنعمته أطلبي منه ياأمنا الحنون رحمة وغفران ونعماًجزيلة للذين يطوبونك ويمدحونك ويبجلونك اسأليه يا من لايخيب قط من التجأ بعظيم شفاعتك يمنح العالم سلاماً والكنيسة إنتصاراً والخطاة مغفرة والمرضى شفاء والمكروبين فرجاً والحزانى سلوى يا والدة الله المباركة أديمي الشفاعة والتوسل لي أنا عبدك الذليل بل إبنك التائه إلى ربه ليمن عليه بالعفو والمغفرة ونعمة القداسة لأعبده حق العبادة فأستحق الحظوة بمجده في خدر الملكوت آمين.


----------



## Ramzi (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: استغاثة بالسيدة العذراء*

السلام عليك يا مريم
يا ممتلئه نعمة
الرب معك
مباركة انت بين النساء
مباركة ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح
يا قديسة مريم يا والدة الله
صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطأه
الان و في ساعه موتنا 
امين


----------



## samer12 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: استغاثة بالسيدة العذراء*

 أمين يا رامز الرب يحميك


----------

